# I have no social life...at all



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

My best friend's mom has 0 social life (she is an ISFJ -- for what it's worth). Thing is, she always finds reasons to complain about her lack of a social life, but the fact of the matter is, she doesn't even try -- and then she complains about no social life!

She was INVITED to a friend's St. Patty's Day party, she didn't want to go, my mom invited her to drinks and dinner, she didn't want to go.

She actually started inviting friends over (one at a time, VERY sporadically) for "wine" (she is an alcoholic, always has a fishbowl of wine in one hand, a cigarette in another. You'd understand 'black teeth' if you saw her. A disgusting human being). It doesn't sound like you're that bad.

Honestly, call up a friend, and ask them to come over for a beer or go to the movies or have a night out with the bros/girls (I didn't check your gender). It shouldn't come down to it, but heck, if you're that desperate, offer first round of drinks on you!


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

step 1) find person.
step 2) say hi.
step 3) talk.
rinse and repeat until step 4.
step 4) get contact info.
step 5) talk.
rinse and repeat until step 6.
step 6) do something together.

rinse and repeat process, as needed.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

the_natrix said:


> Graduated recently, haven't gotten a job yet either. Iv'e just gotten a sneaky idea of joining one of the large college classes incognito. No one would notice a new face in the crowd, yet most large classes are for freshmen- not likely to be interesting or mature yet. Just thinking "out loud" there.


don't do this if you're black. i've gotten called out on it before. it's awkward.


----------



## nyugalom (Mar 21, 2014)

Me too... I know how painful the loneliness is :sad:


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

SharpestNiFe said:


> Honestly, call up a friend, and ask them to come over for a beer or go to the movies or have a night out with the bros/girls (I didn't check your gender). It shouldn't come down to it, but heck, if you're that desperate, offer first round of drinks on you!


There's only one friend I could call on for such things, and he currently has an aversion to answering request to hang out. At any rate I'll be moving in a year or two, my biggest problem right now is finding people I can relate to.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Drive to Canada and go to a bar. Hell just go anywhere. I swear everyone is so insanely friendly up there you can strike up a conversation with anyone there and spend hours just shooting the breeze. Also, a good chunk of them are very informed on things go on and know more about America than some Americans. Go during winter and they'll think you're awesome coming from the USA to brave a Canadian winter.


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> Drive to Canada and go to a bar. Hell just go anywhere. I swear everyone is so insanely friendly up there you can strike up a conversation with anyone there and spend hours just shooting the breeze. Also, a good chunk of them are very informed on things go on and know more about America than some Americans. Go during winter and they'll think you're awesome coming from the USA to brave a Canadian winter.


Good idea, if a little far away, got anywhere closer?


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Try to find some local clubs that do stuff you enjoy. Go volunteer to help do something, volunteering is a great way to meet good people and is productive. Try a local church and see if they have any activities.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

the_natrix said:


> Good idea, if a little far away, got anywhere closer?


Not sure. Just randomly go somewhere. I just suggested Canada because I've had some awesome conversations with random people just sitting at the bar. I'm sure you can find some other place but I do notice we Americans aren't as open and friendly. I'd say meetup.com to the nearest major metro area and go from there.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

The travel suggestion is a pretty good one, you're bound to meet some cool people on the road, on my last road trip I met a few interesting characters. If you have any family like siblings or cousins, maybe you could hang out with them and their friends. If they like you, you could just hang out with them more often. I've always relied on family to introduce me to people and it has rarely failed.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

bollocks said:


> The travel suggestion is a pretty good one, you're bound to meet some cool people on the road, on my last road trip I met a few interesting characters.


Not to mention the cool stories you have and the stuff you see. If Kansas is like where I live in Rural Wisconsin, I can imagine it seems like people have shock collars that seem to go off if they go more than 25 miles from their given town. I know a lot of people like that. It blows their mind I can just get up and drive anywhere and travel. Not last weekend, but the weekend before, I literally drove 800 miles to Toronto, chilled out for a few hours and saw what I wanted to see, and then drove back to be back Sunday at 7am.

Another interesting thing too is other people that you meet that are into traveling. There's a contractor who swaps our SAN disks when they go bad and that guy has done a ton of traveling. Every time he comes, I have to escort him back into the data pod where the servers are. We are always BSing about roadtrip stories. He's one of the only people you can be like, "Oh yeah such and such place is really cool," and he's been there and knows exactly what you are talking about. Do a ton of traveling and then find another person who does a ton of traveling and you will have a ton of hours good conversation.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> Not to mention the cool stories you have and the stuff you see. If Kansas is like where I live in Rural Wisconsin, I can imagine it seems like people have shock collars that seem to go off if they go more than 25 miles from their given town. I know a lot of people like that. It blows their mind I can just get up and drive anywhere and travel. Not last weekend, but the weekend before, I literally drove 800 miles to Toronto, chilled out for a few hours and saw what I wanted to see, and then drove back to be back Sunday at 7am.
> 
> Another interesting thing too is other people that you meet that are into traveling. There's a contractor who swaps our SAN disks when they go bad and that guy has done a ton of traveling. Every time he comes, I have to escort him back into the data pod where the servers are. We are always BSing about roadtrip stories. He's one of the only people you can be like, "Oh yeah such and such place is really cool," and he's been there and knows exactly what you are talking about. Do a ton of traveling and then find another person who does a ton of traveling and you will have a ton of hours good conversation.


On my last trip my rear wheel literally broke of while doing 110 down the highway! Not even kidding. I'm certain I wouldn't be typing this right now had I not pulled off to the side of the road after feeling a slight pulsation that didn't quite feel right. I was rolling to a stop on the side of the road when I heard a loud clunk, and all of the sudden I was sitting side ways.

Here's a pic I took while in the shop's waiting room...







A $500 tow bill and 5 new wheel studs later, I was back on the road lol.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

bollocks said:


> On my last trip my rear wheel literally broke of while doing 110 down the highway! Not even kidding. I'm certain I wouldn't be typing this right now had I not pulled off to the side of the road after feeling a slight pulsation that didn't quite feel right. I was rolling to a stop on the side of the road when I heard a loud clunk, and all of the sudden I was sitting side ways.


110 miles per hour or kilometers per hour?


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

bollocks said:


> Here's a pic I took while in the shop's waiting room...
> View attachment 99482


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> 110 miles per hour or kilometers per hour?


Km/hr. I don't think a stock f150 could even make it to 110mph lol.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

bollocks said:


> Km/hr. I don't think a stock f150 could even make it to 110mph lol.


I pretty much figured that and I could definitely see if you were doing 110mph you saying how you wouldn't have made it. I think a stock F150 might top 100 or 110 but that would be scary. I've done 115 in my Focus and it was still climbing but those little cars are made to go a little faster.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> I pretty much figured that and I could definitely see if you were doing 110mph you saying how you wouldn't have made it. I think a stock F150 might top 100 or 110 but that would be scary. I've done 115 in my Focus and it was still climbing but those little cars are made to go a little faster.


Those foci are quick little buggers lol, I actually just bought one a few weeks ago. Anyway, the wheel falling off on the highway story definitely helped me have something to talk about when I got to my destination. It turned out someone at the house I went to was a mechanic so we had a bunch of stuff to talk about, mainly how a certain national shop is full of incompetent technicians.


----------

